# nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...



## Tim1974 (30. Januar 2017)

*nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*

Hallo,

bei meinen Umbau neulich habe ich die X-Verteilungsmethode versucht mit der Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste, anscheinend war das aber zuviel oder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spritze NT-H1 die einem meiner Noctua-Kühler beilag, reichte bei mir für 2 Montagen und eine dritte, wo ich der Meinung war es sei schon zu wenig, dann war die Spritze schon leer.
Dumm fand ich auch, daß ich sie so schlecht verteilen könnte, ich wollte ein gerades X machen und die Streifen dünner, aber hab es irgendwie nicht geschafft.

Ist eigentlich die Noctua NT-H1 die beste WLP auf dem Markt, oder gibts noch was besseres (nicht leitendes)?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Stueppi (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*

Ein Tropfen in die Mitte und der Anpressdruck verteilt das schon, absolut anfängerfreundliche Methode. Das was du da gemacht hast kann (muss aber nicht) zu Lufteinschlüssen in der Mitte der CPU führen wodurch du schlechtere Temps bekommen kannst.


----------



## v3nom (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*

Die ewige Diskussion 
Ich habe die letzten Jahre immer sehr zähe Paste genommen (Gelid GC-Extreme und dann  Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut) und diese immer komplett verteilt mit einem Spachtel. Bisher KEINE Probleme damit gehabt und Temperaturen sind auch klasse.


----------



## freezy94 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*

Mach einen Punkt (halbe Erbsengröße) in die Mitte und verteile es mit einer alten Kreditkarte, Bankkarte, Visitenkarte, etc. und verteile es dünn und gleichmäßig. Alternativ reicht auch ein Punkt in die Mitte und der Anpressdruck verteilt es - da bin ich persönlich jedoch kein Fan von. Ich verteile es auch immer. Nutze mittlerweile allerdings für den privaten Gebrauch nur noch Flüssigmetall.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*

Ich bevorzuge auch die Spachtel Methode, so ist es gleichmäßig verteilt. Die Thermal Grizzly Pasten haben ja praktischerweise sowas schon in der "Spritze" integriert bzw man kann sie anschrauben. Früher habe ich es halt mit einer alten Bankkarte gemacht, und hatte damit nie irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*

reicht für 3-4 cpus was du da gemacht hast 

Die Temperaturunterschiede zwischen den Methoden sind eigentlich nicht messbar, wenn man keinen Fehler macht. Daher nutze ich die einfachste MEthode: Bisschen was in die Mitte und der Druck mach den Rest


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*

Nächstes mal mache ich es auch einfach mit einer Erbe in der Mitte, setze den Kühler auf, bewege bzw. drehe ihn ein wenig hin und her und schraube ihn dann fest.

Gibts denn nun Unterschiede in der Wärmeleitfähigkeit und Haltbarkeit (über die Jahre in Betrieb) zwischen den verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten?
Ist die Noctua NT-H1 die beste auf dem Markt, abgesehen von leitenden Metallpasten?

Weiß eigentlich jemand was in der NT-H1 genau drinn ist?
Habe bei Noctua gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, ich weiß aber immer gerne genau was überall drinn ist... kann ich hier wohl aber nicht erwarten, oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*

[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!


----------



## Chimera (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand was in der NT-H1 genau drinn ist?
> Habe bei Noctua gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, ich weiß aber immer gerne genau was überall drinn ist... kann ich hier wohl aber nicht erwarten, oder?



Zucker, Sahne und bissel Magie  Nee ernsthaft: wenn nix draufsteht, kannst du so was auch nicht einfach rausfinden und zwar aus nem simplen Grund: wenn ein Hersteller was gutes am Start hat, dann gibt er sicher nicht bekannt, nach welchem Rezept es gemacht ist. Ist bei vielen WLPs so, dass man munter raten darf. Bei der Arctic Silver 5 (bei der manche immer noch am Irrglauben festhalten, dass die leten würde, obwohl der Hersteller dem deutlich auf der Page widerspricht) ist z.B. Silber drin.
Und die beste WLP als solches gibt es nicht, denn wenn du mal das Roundup vom Der8auer anguckst, wirst du feststellen: da sind die Unterschiede minimal und wenn du nicht grad hardcoremässiges OC betreibst, wo du um jedes 0,001°C kämpfst, ist es praktisch egal, ob du nun ne Geldi, ne EKL Schneekanone, ne Arctic MX oder gar Ketchup nimmst (kein Witz, PCGH hat es getestet und wärst überrascht, wie gut es abschnitt). Du musst erst mal wissen, wozu WLP überhaupt dient: um feinste Unebenheiten auf dem IHS und der Coldplate auszugleichen. Drum ist es ja auch wichtig, dass man nur ganz wenig drauf tut und nicht ne halbe Tonne, die dann eher isolierend wirkt. Und im Wirkungsbereich, grad bei CPUs, sind die Unterschiede marginal, da nimmt man meist mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis. Wenn Geld weniger ne Rolle spielt und man wirklich um jedes Grad ranrobben will, dann ist immo die Thermal Grizlly Kryonaut mit eine der besten, ebenso die CoolerMaster MasterGel Maker, die kosten dann halt auch entsprechend.
Gut bei P/L wäre z.B. die Gelid Extreme, die MX-4 von Arctic, usw. Die Noctua ist ebenso recht gut, aber auch die anderen WLPs, welche die Kühlerhersteller beilegen, sind für die 08/15-Nutzung brauchbar. Und auch wenn ne WLP jahrelang hält, tauschen einige (wie ich) sie allerspätestens alle 2 Jahre aus bzw. erneuern den Aufstrich, manchmal gar öfters, da ich immer mal wieder gerne neue WLPs teste


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*

Wozu Wärmeleitpaste da ist, war mir schon klar, und mit "die beste" meinte ich nicht nur welche die niedrigsten CPU-Temperaturen ermöglicht, sondern auch Anwendungskomfort, jahrelange Haltbarkeit usw..
Ich seh schon, ich kaufe wieder die Noctua NT-H1, die läßt sich tropfenförmig gut amplizieren und paßt ideal zum Kühler/Kühlerboden. So extrem teuer find ich sie auch nicht, brauch ich ja nicht so oft.

Das mit der Menge ist so eine Sache, ich habe mal einen Test bei Youtube gesehen, da kam nachher raus, daß es egal war, in welcher Form die WLP aufgetragen wurde, egal ob X, verstrichen oder einfach nur eine Erbse in der Mitte, die Temperaturen danach waren aufs Grad gleich.
Auch bei "zu viel" waren die Temperaturen gleich, nur bei "zu wenig" wurde die CPU heißer, ist ja auch nicht unlogisch.
Bei einem guten Kühler und richtiger Montage wird zuviel wohl nur bedeuten, daß die Übermenge seitlich rausgedrückt wird und nachher eine Sauerei auf der CPU-Platine und vielleicht sogar Mainboard und Sockel anrichtet. Aber sofern die Paste nicht leitet kann man damit vielleicht notfalls erstmal noch leben.
Wenn der Kühler richtig Anpressdruck hat, kann ja eigentlich gar nicht zu viel zwischen Heatspreader und Kühlerboden sein!

Was den Ketchup-Test angeht, naja den kenne ich. Aber ich möchte mal sehen wie sich Ketchup da über Wochen, Monate und Jahre macht, ich gehe davon aus, daß der seine Wärmeleitfähigkeit nach Minuten bis Stunden sehr weit einbüßt, weil die im wesentlichen nur auf dem Wasseranteil beruhen wird und das wird recht schnell verdunsten, ebenso der Essig, der der Hardware auch nicht gut tut.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*

Naja zuviel ist dem Sinne blöd, dass du dir alles einsaust, sonst macht das aber in der Tat nix. Klecksmethode ist halt bequem und genau so gut wie jede andere.

WLP trocknet auch so schnell nicht ein. Selbst die günstige MX-4 liegt bei ner Haltbarkeit von 8 Jahren oder so. An der Noctua Paste mag ich, dass sie sich auch kalt gut verteilen lässt


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: nochmal Wärmeleitpaste, die richtige Menge und Verteilung...*

Ja, ich hab dann Kühler und Paste von Noctua und wende es genau nach Anleitung von Noctua an, dann müßte alles ideal passen.


----------

